# Swan Ganz Monitoring



## RILEY1959 (Feb 26, 2013)

Our physician placed a Swan Ganz Monitor in a patient and they were told they could charge for monitoring the pressures every day. Is this correct? If so what would the daily monitoring code be?
thanks so much!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 26, 2013)

93503 would be your code choice.


----------



## RILEY1959 (Feb 26, 2013)

Julie
I thought 93503 was just for the insertion and placement of the Swan
thanks


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 26, 2013)

You are correct but it also includes "for monitoring purposes..." 

For subsequent monitoring see 99356-99357. 

HTH


----------



## RILEY1959 (Feb 28, 2013)

99326-99357?? Prolonged service?


----------



## RILEY1959 (Feb 28, 2013)

sorry that should have stated 99356-99357 prolong service?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 28, 2013)

This is CPT direction. I have never had to bill multiple days, so it's only ever been 93503 for me. If you look at 93503 it suggests 99356-99357. Not sure that matches what you need but that is the direction. I will see if I can find anything on Supercoder.com in the article archives.


----------



## RILEY1959 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Julie I really appreciate it


----------



## RILEY1959 (Mar 4, 2013)

thaks Julie I appreciate it


----------

